# My new Oscars(pics included)



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

I just wanted to share the 2 little tiger Os with everyone

tell me what you think :thumb:


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

They look awesome! Very cool! :thumb:


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sweet o's 8)


----------



## willrwilli (Jan 15, 2008)

They Look Great :thumb: What size is your tank?


----------



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

willrwilli said:


> They Look Great :thumb: What size is your tank?


125 gallon


----------



## rED O (Mar 1, 2008)

congrads on the tiger oscars. when they are juvinile it is very important to give them clean water and a good diet for good growth


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Aww, they're really cute! :fish: 
They remind me a ton of Triton when he was that size.

Congrats!
BV


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice Oscars! I have a Tiger a well......


----------



## 15''oscar (May 9, 2008)

u have 2 nice looking little tigers their.. :thumb: ps what else is in the 125 w/them that tank must look so so empty ah LOL for now,,


----------



## sdbeth (Oct 2, 2007)

good looking oscars,


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

if I was to get an oscar it would be one just like that


----------

